# MIDIP 2.0 und MIDP 2.0



## Nicnac (10. Sep 2005)

Hallo,

ich werde mich demnächst mit Javaprogrammierung für Handys beschäftigen.

Bei einigen Handys ist auf dem Datenblatt (www.inside-handy.de) als Javaversion "MIDIP 2.0" angegeben, bei einigen "MIDP 2.0".
Über MIDIP 2.0 konnte ich auch auf der Java.sun.com-Seite und über Google nichts finden; ist das einfach ein Tippfehler?? Oder gibt es das doch? Wenn ja, was ist der Unterschied zu MIDP 2.0?

Vielen Dank
Nicnac


Anmerkung: Beim Datenblatt für das Nokia 2600 ist z.B. MIDIP 2.0 angegeben.


----------



## BRT006 (12. Sep 2005)

Ich sag, es ist ein Tippfehler.


----------



## Nicnac (9. Jun 2006)

Hallo,

ja es war ein Tippfehler.

Gruß,
Nicnac


----------

